# aanverwante vruchten



## zhaugust

Wat betekent  *aanverwante vruchten* hier? Iets met graan？

Vanaf circa 10.000 voor Christus veranderde het leven van de primitieve mens drastisch. Plots werden – dankzij enkele pionier-landbouwers in de Levant – grote oogsten van graan en* aanverwante vruchten *mogelijk.——Bloed, een geschiedenis (boek)


----------



## Peterdg

"Aanverwante vruchten" kan zowat alles zijn wat kan geoogst worden. Graan is op zichzelf al een verzamelnaam vooor verschillende graansoorten (tarwe, rogge, spelt, ...), dus het heeft niet veel zin om daar dan van aanverwante vruchten te spreken; dus volgens mij kan "aanverwante" enkel slaan op dingen die kunnen geoogst worden.


----------



## zhaugust

Peterdg said:


> "Aanverwante vruchten" kan zowat alles zijn wat kan geoogst worden. Graan is op zichzelf al een verzamelnaam vooor verschillende graansoorten (tarwe, rogge, spelt, ...), dus het heeft niet veel zin om daar dan van aanverwante vruchten te spreken; dus volgens mij kan "aanverwante" enkel slaan op dingen die kunnen geoogst worden.


Nu begrijp ik. Dank u wel.


----------



## ThomasK

INteressant: ik associeer "vruchten" met "fruit", ze hebben ook dezelfde stam. Maar eigenlijk hebben we het ook weleens over de "vruchten der aarde", de opbrengselen.


----------



## Pedro Paraíso

Naar mijn mening drukt het woord ''aanverwant' een soortbegrip uit. In het voorbeeld zou het vruchten betreffen van een verwante (onder)soort, zoals die van citrusvruchten bij een citroen. Bij fruit plegen we te spreken van 'hetzelfde soort fruit', en niet van 'aanverwant fruit'. Inderdaad, de verouderde (bijbelse) uitdrukking 'vruchten der aarde' slaat op haar voortbrengselen.


----------



## Red Arrow

Het is gewoon verwarrend verwoord. In de biologie deel je landplanten als volgt op:

1. *Mossen* (hebben geen vaatbundels)
2. *Vaatplanten* (hebben vaatbundels waar water en voedingsstoffen doorstromen)
2.1 *Varens* (vaatplanten zonder zaad)
2.2 *Zaadplanten* (vaatplanten met zaad)
2.2.1 *Naaktzadigen*
2.2.2 *Bedektzadigen*

Bedektzadigen zijn zaadplanten waarvan het zaad bedekt is door een blad. Dit wordt dan een *vrucht*. Typisch voor bedektzadigen is dat ze in *bloei* staan, in tegenstelling tot mossen, varens en naaktzadigen.

Voorbeelden van bedektzadigen en hun vruchten:
-tomatenplanten met tomaten
-appelbomen met appels
-kastanjebomen met kastanjes
-bonenplanten met bonen (=peulvruchten)
-granen met graankorrels
enz.

Granen zijn geen vruchten. Graankorrels wel.

"Granen en aanverwante vruchten" = *granen en graankorrels*


----------



## Red Arrow

ThomasK said:


> INteressant: ik associeer "vruchten" met "fruit", ze hebben ook dezelfde stam. Maar eigenlijk hebben we het ook weleens over de "vruchten der aarde", de opbrengselen.


Onder andere bieten, kolen, raap, aardappels, wortels, sla en tuinkers zijn geen vruchten (er zit geen zaad in) en worden toch geoogst.

In het Engels is het verwarrend. Men maakt een culinair onderscheid tussen "vegetables" en "fruits", maar bijvoorbeeld komkommers en tomaten zijn *vruchten*, maar geen *fruit*. Hoe zeg je dat in het Engels? Cucumbers and tomatoes are (biologically speaking) fruits, but (culinary speaking) they are not fruits.


----------



## zhaugust

Nu het is duidelijk voor me. Dank u allemaal.


----------

